# BSG Raptor Kit for 2014?



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Someone on The RPF made a post that stated, in effect, that the Bad Azz resin Raptor kits listed on JT-Graphics' website "are on sale due to the announcement that Moebius has the Raptor on the drawing board to be released possibly next year. Bad Azz wants to sell as many as he can before the much cheaper Moebius kit hits the stores."

I was just wondering if anyone here knows anything about this "announcement"? I know in the past Moebius has stated they might do a Raptor kit at some point, but this makes it sound as though more definite plans are in the works.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good question. I better finish my 1/24 Raptor then.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

fluke said:


> Good question. I better finish my 1/24 Raptor then.


Fluke, that's freakin awesome. All lit up it looks like the real deal.

More pics please.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANK YOU!!* :wave:

HERE YA GO 

http://troyenlow.weebly.com/colonial-raptor.html


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Truly some nice work there Fluke! Aside from all of the attention to detail, I particularly like the way you've made the lighting appropriate for the scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Danke! Coming from you thats cool


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You're very welcome my friend! I'll readily admit I don't know the first thing about lighting a kit, but it really bothers me when I see a modeler who has done a first-rate job of detailing a kit, then installs a lighting system that's clearly too bright; it completely ruins the effect for me.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup....I hear ya.

I can no longer build a kit from the box....I have tried but I can not do it LOL

I should get back to that Raptor but right now I am knee deep in a 1/16th
scale early Tiger Tank ...I am making needed changes ( without rivet counting :tongue: ) and adding details....its my 1st REAL RC item and having loads of 
fun.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

fluke said:


> ...I can no longer build a kit from the box....I have tried but I can not do it LOL...


I find myself heading down that same road. Minor modifications or additions to be sure, certainly nothing that's going to set the modeling world ablaze. Just little tweaks that will (hopefully) make the finished product more to my liking.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

As long as your having fun man.......seems like the rivet counters and 
details over an item that is NOT REAL to begin with can suck the fun
right out of a hobby :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Sometimes I feel that way about filling seams, sanding, and finding the right color(s) of paint. :lol:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SEAMS!!!! ARHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :freak:

Now ya done it.....it will be weeks before I can sit at the hobby desk...thanks!:tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

They were selling the real life size prop at the end of the series (along with a Viper) Wished I had the $$ I'd have lived in it!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Party's would be kinda cramped but interesting :tongue::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone here knows anything about this "announcement"?


Oh, how quickly we forget (or how adamantly we choose to ignore Facebook :tongue.

Back in early February, there was a little trip taken to LA for vacation/geeking out/researching. Out of respect to Steve "CultTVman" Iverson, I'm not going to post copies of his Facebook photos here, so I'll just have to describe what's posted on his personal profile page.

It's a photo taken by Steve with a caption that reads, "Larry Thompson from Pegasus Hobbies, with Bob Plant and Frank Winspur from Moebius Models. We were there documenting something pretty cool for an upcoming kit." In the photo, the 3 gentlemen are clearly *sitting in the cockpit of a Raptor*.

So, it's not an "official" announcement, but it certainly suggests that work is under way.

Wonderfest is about 6-1/2 weeks away. iHobby is about 6 months away...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I never saw, or even _heard_ about, that photo. In some ways I think Moebius and other companies are shooting themselves in the foot by relying so heavily on Farcebook for announcements, teaser comments, and promotions, but that's another conversation for another thread.


----------



## Daveran (May 2, 2015)

*Sept 2015*

Moebius has set a release date for 1/32 BSG Raptor for Sept 2015
:thumbsup:


----------



## Daveran (May 2, 2015)

*Sept 2015*

Moebius has announced a release date for 1/32 BSG Raptor for Sept 2015:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

When and where was this announced? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Finally !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very cool. Been waiting for this one for a while.
My dream would be to put out a model that was 1/6th of the cylon basestar. Not 1/6th scale mind you, but 1/6th of the ship.This way they could include a crap load of little cylon ships you could hang from the model like bats waiting to strike (as shown on the show) and the detail of the "hanger bays" or whatever that area of the ship is that they fly into in greater detail than a smaller model would allow. The best thing would be that you could purchase 6 kits and make a giant cylon basestar out of them (have one kit that has the extra connection parts just for this reason). Hey, we can all dream, cant we?
I hope they detail the heck out of this raptor, a release day sale for me! Got 'em all!!!
Jim


----------

